# Logitech G Hub audio visualizer doesn't work



## don dolarson (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm sooo tired of this funky shit software. The keyboard is a G513 and mice is a G903. To the problem...
The audio visualizer doesn't seem to work at all. I've set both devices to audio visualizer but RGB changes on both to black/turns off lightning as fast ast AV is set as an effect... I restart this software, restart audio player which is AIMP, UWP Spotify or Chrome YouTube and nothing... it remains black or turned off when audio visualizer is set as an effect no matter what I'm doing. Advanced settings within the audio visualizer effect doesn't have any impact. It's just not working. What's wrong here? Do I need any extra software for it?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2019)

Might only work if a logitech USB device is the speaker output? I've seen weird oddities with things like that before (wasnt logitech stuff)


----------



## don dolarson (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't understand why do I see and can play with sliders within this effect. It shouldn't be visible or non modifiable if no one of my device is compatible with it. Same for Screen Sampler effect.
Anyone could confirm that I need Logitech USB speaker to be able to use this effect?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2019)

don dolarson said:


> I don't understand why do I see and can play with sliders within this effect. It shouldn't be visible or non modifiable if no one of my device is compatible with it. Same for Screen Sampler effect.
> Anyone could confirm that I need Logitech USB speaker to be able to use this effect?


 I don't think u need the g560 to use audio visualiser,


----------



## don dolarson (Oct 22, 2019)

Anyone else? How to configure this shit? Any help? Maybe switiching to Logitech Gaming Software (the previous software before G Hub came) will work?










Check out this video. This guy fix it in the old software with a budget mice G102. It should definitely work with my G903 for 150 bucks and other 150 I've spent on G513. I'm asking it before I test it myself as I don't wanna mess with 2 software and need to re-install stuff, lose settings, macros, a crash or something, because of 2 different drivers/software installed simultaneously for the same peripherals, as this shit can't even work out of the box with the "recommended new software"...


----------



## don dolarson (Oct 25, 2019)

No one? Really?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2019)

i've got more time today, i'll install the G hub and give it a shot for you
i only have a g903 and powerplay pad, so i cant really test this well if they dont support it
LGS does not have the music sync option.

G Hub settings:


----------



## don dolarson (Oct 26, 2019)

Alright so this should work. I've just tested it again and can't get this to work 
What media player you're using?












EDIT: I've just discovered that when light effect of the mouse & keyboard has been switched to off and then I change it to audio visualizer, the effect remains to be off until I change it to static/breathing/cycle, then it gets any of these effects and show them when audio visualizer is on. The same for screen sampler because this effect isn't working either. It's definitely something with this peace of shit software taking the last state of effect when audio visualizer or screen sampler is on. Well, I guess that I need to uninstall it, clean system of Logitech junk everywhere in my system as well as manually clean all entries in registry and try again.

What a garbage. Just wrote a message to Logitech support. Can't wait for their support. Just a problem with this software, all the time... Audio visualizer & screen sampler just won't work. Did as told. Uninstalled, cleaned all junk after, appdata, program data, program files + x86 existed files, manually cleaned every Logitech register entry and installed again. No one change, works exactly the same.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2019)

do you have anything else syncing with it/controlling it? discord for example integrates, and could be over-riding it


----------



## don dolarson (Oct 27, 2019)

I don't have anything else related to RGB installed on my PC (and definitely not Discord) as I've just started to play with this kind of RGB lightning. Do you think it may be an application which conflict with G Hub?
Should I list them all for you, sir?

Haven't even had the previous Logitech Gaming Software installed, only G Hub. I try to have nice and clean Windows installation, and I'm doing it always manully with .bat scripts as I'm experienced Windows user and last format I've did was on 8th September this year. The only one thing I did was to turn off LED in UEFI on my ASUS STRIX X470 F board.

Thank you all for all entries. I just need to figure it out. It must work! I may try this on my laptop as well and see if it's good there or not, but the Windows haven't been re-installed on it since 1803 and I think it's still on 1803 there as I've stopped Windows Update and not updating it.

Both devices, G513 and G903 are relatively new. I've bought them for 2 months ago and both works flawless, except the RGB thing.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2019)

i know the asus RGB software broke my corsair icue software, so yes its possible theres a conflict going on

all i can suggest is uninstalling things you dont need (the asus mobo software is pretty crap) and updating windows and seeing if it helps


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 27, 2019)

I can only speak from my experience but with a proteus spectrum g502 and g560 rgb speakers the audio visualiser worked perfectly on both. I don't have the mouse connected anymore so, I can't test, but they both were synched and displaying properly


----------



## don dolarson (Oct 27, 2019)

I've just tested the G900 on my laptop and Audio Visualizer works with it there just fine. Switched it to my desktop along with G900 receiver and it doesn't worked anymore, so it must be something wrong with my PC, but what could it be?  The desktop runs latest Windows 10 Professional and laptop is a bit outdated and runs Professional 1803. Both are 64 bit versions of course.

The desktop is an AMD plattform on ASUS X470 STRIX with Ryzen 7 1700X & GTX 970 and laptop is an old MSI GS60 2PE FullHD running Intel Core i7 4700HQ & GTX 870M.


I don't have any ASUS Aura or Halo software installed on my desktop. To be honest, I don't have any ASUS software installed as for now.  I need almost all of the installed programs on my PC but need to get rid of the one or more which may conflict or at least report them to Logitech. May you check if there's one you know about which could conflict with Logitech G Hub on my PC? It's easier for me to check it as at least 2/3 of them are installed on my laptop as well. I've sorted out all different applications, with exception that these on my laptop may be a bit outdated as I haven't started it for last 8 months.


Installed applications which aren't installed on my laptop:
AIDA 64
AMD Chipset & AMD Software (both coming from chipset driver downloaded from ASUS motherboard support page)
Argus Monitor (insetad of ASUS AiSuite III garbage, for controlling fans and making curves only)
ASMedia USB Host Controller (coming from drivers downloaded from ASUS motherboard support page)
Defraggler
EasyNotes for Keep (UWP app)
Folder Marker
Forza Hub (UWP app)
GTA III, GTA VC, GTA SA, GTA IV and GTA V. Last two are Steam games. Rest are from CD/DVD media.
IcoFX
Intel SSD Toolbox
Kaspersky Internet Security (on laptop there's Kaspersky Free version installed)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (this one I've bought for 2 weeks ago and the trouble with Audio Visualizer is since 1 month ago)
Mozilla Thunderbird
Pro Evolution Soccer 2019
Rainmeter (haven't configured it yet, just installed)
_Realtek Audio Console (UWP app came along with sound drivers downloaded from ASUS motherboard support page)
Realtek High Definition Audio driver is 6.0.8765.1
Sonic Studio III (UWP app came along with sound drivers downloaded from ASUS motherboard support page)_
Samsung Magician
VirtualClone Drive
Winaero Tweaker (on PC it's installed, on laptop I run portable version of it. The same tweaks has been applied)

I've a lot more installed on my laptop and PC. These I listed above *AREN'T *installed on my laptop, which I think could conflict, if it's not anything else.




EDIT: I need to say that LG Hub on desktop works a bit differently to LG Hub installed on laptop.
Effects on my laptop switches immediately after they has been switched. Everything just works as it should. Just need to choose any of them and they're applied right off. It's not the case for PC. When switched from OFF to Fixed/Cycle/Breath on it, the RGB remains turned off. I need to first click on "Sync lightning zones" to get RGB on and then configure that effect. When switching from any of effects to OFF, it still lit. Something is really wrong with it on desktop.

If anyone gets on mind to tell me about the format, don't do it. I'll not format anything.

I've just uninstalled Samsung Magician and Intel SSD Toolbox as they both was really not needed on my desktop but it wasn't because any of them. This thing on my desktop works really weird. Though keyboard isn't synced with mouse it shows the same synchronized effect for them both, like a half of functionality is broken or don't work. I'm sooo pissed off of it but won't give up until it's working as intended.


----------



## don dolarson (Oct 28, 2019)

More of it. Recorded almost 4 minutes long movie on which you can see what's happening, step by step.












I've even got a response from Logitech but dunno if they're joking with that answer I've got. I don't believe I can get any support from them in solving this issue. Very frustrating, to be honest.


----------



## don dolarson (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello guys. Problem is still not solved.

I'm in touch with Logitech US support and it's been a *terrible touch*... about 20 e-mails back and forward since this thread has been created and it's been enough of less than zero intelligence answers from them so I quit wasting my time anymore. I got a feeling like I'm writing with a wall. It's actually *the worst support* I've ever been in need of. They ain't reading properly messages to them on what has already been done, they just explain how to do the same things and explaining it as I was a baby, over and over again. *Logitech support quality is RIDICULOUS AND SUCKS*.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 11, 2019)

I have seen the tons of complaints about GHUB all over the place, and yes LG support scks bad and it always has. their forums sck even worse to navigate.


----------



## don dolarson (Nov 11, 2019)

Well... I trampled in shit choosing Logitech and I'm not gonna make the same mistake in the future again. In these days, a good hardware is not worth anything with a crap software and it is how it is with Logitech. I expected a little bit more from a hardware which I've spent 300 bucks for. Black Friday is just around the corner, maybe it's a good time to look for something else and get rid of this junk.

However, maybe I get more luck with you on this community, before this happen. I'm satisfied with random people answers and all try to help with relative answers much more than Logitech. Their e-mail adress has been blocked to not waste my time anymore. They just irritate.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 11, 2019)

don dolarson said:


> Well... I trampled in shit choosing Logitech and I'm not gonna make the same mistake in the future again. In these days, a good hardware is not worth anything with a crap software and it is how it is with Logitech. I expected a little bit more from a hardware which I've spent 300 bucks for. Black Friday is just around the corner, maybe it's a good time to look for something else and get rid of this junk.
> 
> However, maybe I get more luck with you on this community, before this happen. I'm satisfied with random people answers and all try to help with relative answers much more than Logitech. Their e-mail adress has been blocked to not waste my time anymore. They just irritate.


logitech is good hardware, its their software thats causing issues. iirc they use a 3rd party and thats why it takes forever to make it work right. LGS works great for me, once i found a version that stop causing issues.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2019)

G hub has even screwed with my mouse since installing it to help test this out, when running hardware settings on the mouse i have no RGB control, despite that working on the older LGS software


----------



## don dolarson (Nov 12, 2019)

I'd like to give LGS a try but it doesn't support audio visualizer which I'm interested in.
I dunno what is next step in solving my trouble. I've done almost everything. Maybe some service except lghub_updater.exe is missing/disabled and that's why? Anyone know which one may be related to this software except this one created by LG Hub software?


----------



## don dolarson (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello guys! The trouble still exist. Anyone know if the Logitech G Hub need any particular service/sensor to be run, except these listed below? May you check it for me on your system?

lghub_updater.exe
logi_core_temp.sys
logi_joy_bus_enum.sys
logi_joy_xlcore.sys


----------



## don dolarson (Nov 26, 2019)

Nobody could check it for me?


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 27, 2019)

Logitech uses Lithium forum engine which made enough terrible changes to make Webroot leave for Insided. Lithium was a great forum engine till 2 versions ago and it made mobile browsing a headache inducing ordeal to use for any threads longer than 6 pages. Blame Lithium for the forum shit.


----------



## don dolarson (Nov 27, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Logitech uses Lithium forum engine which made enough terrible changes to make Webroot leave for Insided. Lithium was a great forum engine till 2 versions ago and it made mobile browsing a headache inducing ordeal to use for any threads longer than 6 pages. Blame Lithium for the forum shit.



And how is this supposed to solve my problem? I've just been (lately) asking about checking for services which are triggered by Logitech G Hub, to check if there's any missing on my machine.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 27, 2019)

don dolarson said:


> And how is this supposed to solve my problem? I've just been (lately) asking about checking for services which are triggered by Logitech G Hub, to check if there's any missing on my machine.


You pointed out about their forums being a pain..


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2019)

theres a new LGH update dated Nov 25th, have you tried this release yet?  Also direct me towards how to check for those services you asked for and i will check.  Its 7am and im 1/2 awake lol


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 27, 2019)

All this makes me more curious but also scared to try it.. Oh well *takes tide pod to mouth* *clicks download on Logitech site*


----------



## don dolarson (Nov 27, 2019)

I've been in touch with their support by e-mail. However, if you own any of Logitech devices and use Logitech G Hub software, would you like to check all services it's running, please?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2019)

I looked in services and processes and didn't see anything that you didn't have listed. I'm using a g560 rgb speaker and g910 orion spark and they both work flawlessly with ghub. I also have lgs running alongside as my g930 headset isn't supported on the newer software

Also have a g502 proteus spectrum and g513 carbon but the keyboard isn't hooked up yet as it's one of  my son's xmas gifts


----------



## don dolarson (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm running ProcessHacker as my task manager and there you can just write "Logitech" and see in tabs for running processes, tasks, established network connections, writes to disk.
I've updated G Hub yesterday and tried it immediately but no changes. I won't give up until it's fixed. Without reformatting this PC. Too much configuration has been done to it and everything works fine, except this...


----------



## NoobFromFrance (Jan 3, 2020)

@don dolarson
I just created this account on this forum just to give you the solution : I Had the exact same problem..
My english is a bit badbut I'll try to explain with this :




Go on your musical / speaker device.

Then click on properties,
then check this :





My Frequence was 48/96 KHz, and I just changed it to 192KHz, and i disabled the audio enhancements.

Audio vizualiser just worked right after I did this !!

Hope it will help you. I also changed some settings in Realtek Audio Console, putting the audio setup as a 5.1,the subwoofer had a recognition problem, and after the KHz changement, it all went to the normal !


Hope it will work for you ! Sorry for my english


----------



## don dolarson (Jan 7, 2020)

It hasn't. The standard on the machine of mine was 24 bit, 48000kHz. Have had it increased 2 steps to 96000kHz.


----------



## don dolarson (Feb 7, 2020)

I need to thank you all who was involved in this thread. I've find an answer on what was wrong. _The problem was Nahimic service and it's Nahimic32 and Nahimic64 processes._

It looks like Nahimic was preventing from frequency range (Hz) reading for some applications. These applications which wasn't worked while Nahimic service and it's processes was on:

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - the graphical GUI couldn't load, though the csgo.exe process was running in Task Manager and taking resources out of my system
Aquacomputer & Farbwerk 360 device - audio visualization functionality of it couldn't read frequency ranges, therefore visualization wasn't worked. All other functions of this software was working.
Logitech G Hub audio visualization - I guess it's because Nahimic prevented from reading Hz, just like for the Aquacomputer software.

It took sooo long time to solve it but I'm happy I've solved it, especially for the CS GO game as I couldn't play it in almost 3 months.
I'm never gonna use this Nahimic crap again, though it's working on my old MSI GS60 2PE laptop and never had problem with it.


----------



## metrosso (Jun 12, 2020)

don dolarson said:


> I need to thank you all who was involved in this thread. I've find an answer on what was wrong. _The problem was Nahimic service and it's Nahimic32 and Nahimic64 processes._
> 
> It looks like Nahimic was preventing from frequency range (Hz) reading for some applications. These applications which wasn't worked while Nahimic service and it's processes was on:
> 
> ...


I luv u so much. it worked for me too.


----------

